

Bogus Copyright Claim Silences Yet Another Larry Lessig YouTube Presentation - inmygarage
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100302/0354498358.shtml

======
johnfn
The audio appears to be back up: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JIp3yStpmg>

------
jessriedel
The blog post could have been expressed in about 5 sentences. Interesting,
nonetheless.

